# Insurance for Uber and Lyft in Honolulu



## HonoluluDriver (Aug 12, 2016)

Having a hard time getting insured by any car insurance company here in Honolulu.

I have two minor infractions in the last three years and State Farm (who normally insures people who drive for Uber and Lyft) said I am “ineligible” to be insured by them.

Anyone else going through the same problem?

Any other car insurance companies that I can try to go through?


----------

